
Introduction to greedy algorithms - rebelliard
https://rebelliard.com/blog/introduction-greedy-algorithms
======
rebelliard
Disclaimer: I'm no expert. I'm actually taking Coursera's "Data Structures and
Algorithms" and decided to document my notes for the community to critique and
contribute. "I give myself permission to publish things that are not perfect."

